# Water sprite dying ??? Could it actually be [photos]



## taybelZ (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok some tank stats first:

4x2x2 tank
(120 gallon)
Lights 4 x 36watt t8 fluros.

Running pressurised co2 at the moment, with dupla plant 24 fertilziser daily.
(ph 7, kh >? , gh >?)

I've got some water sprite aka Ceratopteris thalictroides, and it grows quite fast have had it for only 7 days but has grown substaintually.

Only problem is, the new leaves seem to darken off? or get attacked by algae? I have some algae (brown i think) on the gravel.

Anyway, could someone please look at the photos and suggest what could be wrong... this is my first planted tank and i still have a lot to learn. I'm getting my test kits in a couple of days, so please don't scowl me for not giving other specs.

Dave


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

My first suggestion would be insufficient light and second macro defficiency (most probably K).


----------



## taybelZ (Dec 5, 2004)

hmm... i'm thinking some kinda defficiency too. Getting a bottle of seachem flourish in a couple of days.

lights are 160watts 6500k (over 120gallon) ~ 1.5wpg. [factor in gravel, wood etc]


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Getting a bottle of seachem flourish in a couple of days.


Flourish will provide micros, not macros. How do you dose the macros, ie, NO3, PO4, K?


----------

